# Music Recording



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Iam planning on recording some songs. some are covers and some are not.
I might be posting them on here pretty soon, so stay tuned.

-Zach


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

How can you post them on here? :shock:


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

ill prob just use youtube or something.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah thats what I was thinking, cause I didnt think you could put music recordings on here. Tell me when you've got them on, im eager to hear.  I love music!!!!!


----------

